# '35 Double Diamond Rider!



## REC (Jul 19, 2015)

This is a frame bought from a member here - original paint (still) though touched up by someone earlier in life, but the shine came back nicely!
Added a few things to make it more "ride friendly" for use around here in the neighborhood. I have a guard for it, but it is not black and I have yet to master the new paint aging process! 

Thanks for looking, 
REC


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 19, 2015)

That is just SICK!


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 19, 2015)

I really like it too! DD frames are my favorite.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks great Roland. Really nice paint and a nice build. Everyone loves these DD frames, myself included. Rob.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 19, 2015)

Perfect!! Very nice lookin rider!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice, clean build while retaining the integrity of the original frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow that looks great! New lease on life for that one, very cool rider! Joe


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 20, 2015)

Hope this isn't considered thread hijacking . . .

But can we see some other 35DD riders ?

Here's my funky rider:


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a  1935 also  chucksoldbikes on the cabe


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 22, 2015)

Was the the 35 motorbike frame slightly different than the later ones? From what I can tell from the catalogs the seat stays slightly bow compared the 35. Is this correct? Hence the double diamond name?


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 22, 2015)

I remember this frame from a few months back...

Really cool bike...were did these tires come from?  I haven't seen the diamond pattern in this variation?


----------



## REC (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the comments!

Regarding the tires... that is a story all in itself. 
My bicycle buddy Dave called me one night and told me to check my email and see if this was something I'd be interested in. I did, and ended up buying two bikes in order to get four of these tires. I replaced the tires on the bikes and (Dave) re-sold them for me at a good price, though not recouping all of the spent money. As they were (are) near impossible to find, I thought it as a good deal. I continue to watch and hope they come up again. Dave's watching too. (he also bought two bikes to get his four.)

I think they make this bike look like I wanted it to, but I still need to get a couple of minor things squared away, like the crank sprocket which will soon be a period correct piece, and maybe a set of fenders.... I saw a set on Fleabay yesterday that ere VERY pricey, but were also VEY nice and looked like the same original paint scheme as this bike. Shoulda hit the button, but my bank account would never have forgiven me.... ever. (and I don't think my wife would have either - they were more expensive than most of my bikes have been!)
REC


----------



## ChattyMatty (Jul 24, 2015)

Dig the way the mag sprocket cues off the S-A hubs. Nice detail.


----------



## REC (Sep 22, 2017)

Pete, I'd like to see some more of them too!
Since doing this one, (and an updated photo is below), I got hold of a Model C with the double diamond frame too - another fun to ride bike!
Updated Model 35 photo - now has a chainguard:




And its' sibling that is a couple of years newer - The Model C:



Both frames are still wearing the paint they got in the manufacturing process... Original!
REC


----------

